# FTF Full Metal Jackets



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

Why does my Compact have FTF problems? I am using fmj Blazer 115gr.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

specgrade said:


> Why does my Compact have FTF problems? I am using fmj Blazer 115gr.


Try using WWB or hotter ammo to see if you have the same issue. Is the pistol new? Have you had any issues in the past? If so, any particular ammo?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sometimes the problem is hard primers.
Some manufacturers' primers have harder cups than others.

But sometimes the problem is the firing pin: maybe a broken tip.

Check the firing-pin dent in an unfired Blazer primer, against the dent in a different manufacturer's primer which went off.


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

The ftf happens when I introduce a fresh magazine and release the slide.

Sorry I neglected to state that fact.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Compact what? 92 compact? PX4 Storm compact? And what are you using ftf to represent? Failure to feed? Failure to fire a chambered round?


----------



## specgrade (Jan 17, 2017)

pblanc said:


> Compact what? 92 compact? PX4 Storm compact? And what are you using ftf to represent? Failure to feed? Failure to fire a chambered round?


92 compact L and failure to feed/failure to go into battery.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK. So how do you normally release the slide, over a full magazine?
Do you use the slide release? Or do you manipulate the slide with your hand?

You may be slowing the slide down just enough, so that it doesn't feed the first round properly.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

It could be an issue with your magazine or recoil spring. Is the pistol relatively new? Do you have multiple magazines? If so, does the failure to return to battery occur with all magazines?

92 series Beretta pistols are usually very reliable feeders because of the relatively straight in-line feed path. Apart from checking your magazine feed lips and springs, the first thing I would probably do is give the pistol a good cleaning and lubrication. Make sure your locking block is free of any cracks or damage to the lugs. Take out the barrel and after cleaning the chamber, make sure that it passes the "plunk" test with the ammunition you are having trouble with. In other words, hold the barrel muzzle down, and drop an unfired round into the chamber. It should "plunk" right in without any resistance. If it doesn't, your chamber could be out of round or the ammo out of spec.

If all of the above seems OK and the recoil spring has a relatively low round count, it could just be that you bought some under-powered ammunition. My Beretta 92 is the full-size version and I have shot a ton of Blazer Brass 115 and 124 grain ammo through it without any problems. But I have now heard of quality control issues with just about every major manufacturer of ammunition. I had shot many hundreds of rounds of Privi Partizan (PPU) ammunition through it as well, and then bought 100 rounds of 115 grain PPU 9mm Luger ammo that was undercharged and would not reliably cycle my Beretta 92FS. The cases would extract and eject properly but not reliably feed the next round.


----------



## rlogue06 (Oct 22, 2016)

My 92FS was having trouble with that ammo as well. The round would not go all the way in the chamber and I'd get stove pipes. All other ammo I tried ran well. The problem just kinda went away recently, maybe the gun is broke in now. Last time out I shot 100 Blazers with no issues.


----------



## papersniper (Oct 14, 2015)

FTF is Failure to Feed or Failure to Fire?


----------

